# Pocket Watch Service In London?



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have got one of those WW2 Jaeger Le Coultre pocket watch issued for the british military...

I am having difficulties finding someone to service it, due my lack of knowledge of contacts when it comes to servicing pocket watches...

Has anyone got a contact in London?

I've contacted someone that quoted me 130 quid for a routine service, is the price right?

Any feedback is highly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Try a good freind of mine. Tim Hamet at ALSAL Watches on the Strand. Very nice family run business.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I'd agree with Alsal, but the price is about right. I paid Â£95 for a service to a Waltham in there a while ago.


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks folks,

I will probably proceed with the company I am servicing at the moment, they are well reccomended in my area, and it seems like the price is not too far off as well...

But I will get in touch with Tim, and see what the service would go for with him.

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------

